# cpt 31641



## rimiller (Apr 13, 2010)

The doctor performed a Microlaryngoscopy, bronchoscopy and laser excision of a trachea lesion
For the bronchoscopy and laser i found 31641
can I code the laryngoscopy seperately?


----------



## mburke81 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Yes*

I would use 31525 if diagnostic laryngoscopy and then the 31641 for the bronch with laser destruction,  the same as panendoscopy would apply.


----------

